# The Herbal Soap Company



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.theherbalsoapcompany.co.uk/?merchant_return_link=Return+to+soapos

Has anyone ordered from here?

I just did and it turns out (when I got a receipt through paypal) that they are Soaposh, must be switching sites or something. Anyways both are cheap and I'll update this when the large order arrives. 

maan I neeeed the stuff now lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I hear ya on the "need this stuff now" . It is worse than Christmas , it can't come soon enough.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

The stuff arrived  and I've soaped most it away, I still have enough for two batches or so lol

I highly recommend these people.


----------

